# I'm looking to buy my first gun, any suggestions?



## Wheezer (Apr 4, 2011)

I am looking in to buying my first handgun, my price range would have to be under 300. I like the S&W Sigma SW9VE 9mm which is inexpensive, but have been checking out the Hi-Point C9(which gets bashed on ALOT) because I was told it would be a good starter gun and SUPER inexpensive. I Just had a baby and I don't have as much spending money as before. I'm thinking about getting the C9 now and waiting on the Sigma. What do you guys think? AND PLEASE NO BASHING!!!! Also it will be for home defence.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Last year i was at a gun show and seen the hi points 9mm for 149 bucks. I have a lot of good quality guns but i am also all about trying guns out. For the price i went ahead and bout one. I have about 700 rounds through it now and not one malfunction or jam. Also have not once cleaned it. Accuracy is a differnt story. it by no means is even close in comparison to my glock 22 accuracy wise, but i also didnt pay near for it what i did my glock. I cant speak for anyone but myself though. For the price it is what is is. You do get what you pay for and there is a good chance you may not be one of the happy hi point owners. I understand money is tight but if i just had a baby and was needing something as a defense gun for my family i would save up and buy something else. If it is absolutely all you can afford then by all means do what you have to do.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Hi-Point is the modern day Saturday Night Special - the cheap gun that may or may not work when you need it most. But, if you cannot afford more, and you need protection, do what you gotta do. If it doesn't fire, turn it around and use it like a tomahawk.

The Sigma, though still a relatively inexpensive handgun, does at least appear to be somewhat reliable and accurate, if you can manage the hard trigger pull.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, I'm not going to "bash" you.
But this is your second (duplicate) post, asking the very same question.
That's very bad form, and it's considered impolite as well.

I suggest that you choose one of your two threads to close, and ask the administrators to close it, or to merge it with the other.
You'll get all of the answers you need from only one thread on the subject.

(I have given you a helpful answer in the other thread, as have other expert posters. I will not duplicate my answer here.)


----------



## Wheezer (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry about that, as you can tell I'm new here and thought that for some reason the different posts would be viewed in different regions. I have since asked the administrators to combine them. Thank you.


----------



## Wheezer (Apr 4, 2011)

Bisley said:


> The Hi-Point is the modern day Saturday Night Special - the cheap gun that may or may not work when you need it most. But, if you cannot afford more, and you need protection, do what you gotta do. If it doesn't fire, turn it around and use it like a tomahawk.
> 
> The Sigma, though still a relatively inexpensive handgun, does at least appear to be somewhat reliable and accurate, if you can manage the hard trigger pull.


I think the as far as the "research" I've done, I'm leaning towards the Sigma. As far as the trigger pull is concerned, my father-in-law has a S&W 637 which has a pretty hard trigger(in my opinion) and I managed it pretty well at about 10 yards. Does anyone know what the trigger pull weight is for both the Sigma and 637? Also please suggest some other options around the same price range as the Sigma.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have fired a Sigma, and was able to adjust to the trigger before I got all the way through a magazine, so it is not horrible, and probably gets a lot better with use.

I like the Ruger SR-9 a little better, for around $400, even though it has the mag disconnect (won't fire the round in the chamber when the magazine is removed), but my personal choice would be to save a little longer and buy a a Springfield XD-9 for ~$425, or a Glock 19 for around $500.

I think the Stoeger Cougar, a Turkish made Beretta clone sells for under $400, and I have heard good things about them. I have a Stoeger shotgun that was a great value for the money spent, so I would not be afraid to try one.

EDIT: I forgot to mention the CZ-82. It is a Czech police surplus item that can be purchased for around $250, and is a very good quality pistol, though in a weaker chambering than I would prefer for a gun that size. It shoots the 9x18 Makarov round, which is midway between 9mm Luger (9x19) and the .380 ACP (9x18). You would likely have to buy ammo for it off the Internet, because, although it is plentiful, and can be purchased in self-defense loads, practically nobody stocks it locally. CZ guns are good quality and accurate shooters. The surplus guns usually have considerable holster wear, but are rock solid, in most cases - a great value, in my opinion.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wheezer said:


> I think the as far as the "research" I've done, I'm leaning towards the Sigma. As far as the trigger pull is concerned, my father-in-law has a S&W 637 which has a pretty hard trigger(in my opinion) and I managed it pretty well at about 10 yards. Does anyone know what the trigger pull weight is for both the Sigma and 637? Also please suggest some other options around the same price range as the Sigma.


The ruger p95 9mm is one heck of a gun and can be bought for 300 bucks brand new. Also keltec has two 9mm's that can be bought under 300 bucks. They are not bad guns at all. I know a guy who has 2000 rounds through his keltec 9mm and has never missed a beat. If your not stuck on semi auto you can buy a 38 special revolver for under 300 bucks. I know taurus has a 38 hammerless for under 3. Smith has one for like 350ish. If you can save 400 bucks you can get some really great guns, but even for 300 if you shop around you will be happy.


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

I do not favor much under $300.00... First handgun, I would recommend a revolver, Taurus is ok in the revolver line and a good used 38 could be had pretty cheap. Just IMHO...


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd recommend a single action revolver like one of the Rugers. That is how I learned to shoot a handgun well. With an SA revolver, each shot is deliberate. You learn to make them count. Also the function of the gun is clear. A semi-auto pistol is very complex. They also malfunction every once in a while. 

A double action revolver is hard to shoot accurately. Accurate shots are made in single action mode my cocking the hammer. With a SA revolver you can get right to the business of scoring well on targets.

Caliber does not matter in learning to shoot. 22 is cheaper than anything else and just as effective for training and for developing good shooting habits. There are several .22 revolvers in the range $200 - $350.

Speaking as a grandfather here, I'd mention that, with a new kid, your family budget is tight and demands careful consideration over such an expenditure as a first gun. Why the gun? There may be other things you need to do for the kid than to stand over him/her with a 9mm. Assess your security situation thoroughly. Do you have all the insurance your family will need? You'll get real familiar with the route to your pediatrician. When your assessment shows you do need a gun for family protection, start by discussing your needs on a forum like this. For example, many people think 9mm is a poor choice for home defense. A 40SW usually costs about the same. Maybe an SA revolver won't do any good in your circumstances. If you need an automatic, starting with the cheapest may not be a good idea.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a C9 and have had no issues with it. That said, it would not be my only gun or my primary SD or carry gun. I bought it because it was cheap and fun to shoot. I find it surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Wheezer (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all of the input, I think my mind is just about made up. I so far have chosen neither of my original choices, funny how that happens. I'm choosing the Ruger P95. From the reviews I've seen on youtube and the research I've done on it, it seems to be a reliable weapon. I plan to check it out at a local gun shop sometime soon to get the feel of it and to see if it's the one for me. I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

If you can jump up to 400, the Ruger SR9c is a great 9mm carry and range gun!!


----------



## Wheezer (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I changed my mind once again and was a few days from buying the Ruger SR9. Then I went to visit my grandfather who ended up giving me his S&W 5906. It's a beast and I freaking love it. Well I got my first handgun and it's far better than I expected. Thanks anyways for all the help guys.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Well thats a better gun then a Hi Point no doubt.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

^

That is the truth. I just wish I could have found one that would have functioned like everyone else's had. Nothing but problems with the ones I have owned.


----------



## Wheezer (Apr 4, 2011)

By far! I've heard and read nothing but good about it, but best of all, I like it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Once you own it, what you read is a non factor unless you need to know how to clean or break it down ect. You own it now and you can form your own opinion based on real feedback created by you and your weapon. No ones elses feedback will change what you feel. At least it shouldn't.

From what you wrote you spend a lot time changing your mind. The guns you had considered aren't even in the 5906's league. It appears you got the 2 most important factors to you in picking your gun, a gun and cheap one. You got pretty lucky and didn't settle for the Hi Point. or have to spend 450 on the SR9 which is a very good gun and well worth the money.

Enjoy and be safe. Learn to use it effectively now.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Take a look at a Sig Sauer P2022.










I saw a used one for $350 at a gun show last week.

:smt1099


----------

